# Is old dock wood good for anything?



## FWBGBS (Nov 4, 2017)

AFAIK deconstructed piers and such are only good for landscaping or landfill.
Is there something more than meet the eye here?

Here's the CL link and pic.



 


Along with the occasional hardwood score, our Craiglist's FREE section is also good for laughs.
Posters frequently offer free demoed concrete slabs (you load and haul), used tires, old paint and tree branches to name a few.
Maybe opening a section called "Junk I want gone that won't cost me a dime" is in order.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2017)

Dock logs are noted for lots and lots of nails at different levels of corrosion...


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 4, 2017)

Depends, got some Cypress that was old dock pillars. If it wasn't coated with creosote, there could be some gems there but you'd need to figure out species


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 4, 2017)

And, that's not to mention the concrete poured around them. 

If you have a truck and/or trailer, tell him you'll haul them off for $200. Then you'll have $200 and firewood to heat the shop with, provided you have a nice tight wood stove in the shop. Not good for much else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 4, 2017)

Agreed, my thought on all points.
I figured the stuff was garbage, but just had to ask.


----------

